# need advise on big cage for 4 Cockatiel babies once they are weaned.



## susan (Jun 8, 2011)

The babies are still quite young. The oldest will be 1 month at the end of the week. There are 4 of them. I need some advise on a great cage for them when they are ready. Also, should I seperate them from the parents once they are fully weaned? Or keep all 6 in a giant cage? The cage they have now is big enough for 2 but I don't think it will be big enough for 6. I need to start saving and planning for this. Thank you in advance for any suggestions!


----------



## igsterpop07 (Oct 4, 2011)

I would just keep them together, but hand feed them for now so they become socialized. Over the years I have found that hand feeding ALL of my babies make them so much more fun to bond with. For that many would get a large flight cage for them (if you can) All of mine just love being in these having the freedome to move about and fly when they want. Good Luck and have fun..


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

This might be a good cage!

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Prevue-He...Large-Dometop-Wrought-Iron-Bird-Cage/14643845


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

I would reccomend this one , Its a good cage i own it myself and my boys love it
http://www.amazon.com/Prevue-Produc...sr_1_sc_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1317778126&sr=8-1-spell


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 28, 2011)

RexiesMuM said:


> I would reccomend this one , Its a good cage i own it myself and my boys love it
> http://www.amazon.com/Prevue-Produc...sr_1_sc_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1317778126&sr=8-1-spell


I also recommend this one!


----------



## susan (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you Igsterpop07, what size is large enough to be considered a flight cage? Where can such a flight cage be bought? I haven't been able to find a super big cage with small enough bar spacing for a tiel. I can not hand feed due to my work schedule, but I take them out often to get them used to me. Lots of love and attention and I think they are going to be fine. Just like their parents they will get lots of flight time outside of the cage. 1 hour in the morning and 2 to 3 hours at night (I hope thats enough, but all I can do right now). On weekends, lots more. 
Morla, thank you! That is my dream cage! Thank you for the suggestion. I really love it but I think the bar spacing is to big. It says 1 inch and I think it has to be 1/2" to 5/8". 
Thank you Rexiesmum and Mellowyellow. I really like this one alot too. I've actually had this one in my Amazon cart/wish list for a couple of weeks now. So you think this is big enough for 6 tiels?


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Im not sure on 6 but 4 in there there is still a ton of room , My tiels don't really fly in the but i just rearranged it so they could use the top to fly


----------



## susan (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you Rexiesmum. One of the reasons I was thinking about splitting the parents from the babies later, when they are weaned and grown, is that well, maybe Ramon and Cherub will want their own cage again. You know, like send the kids off to college, let the kids have their dorm? Any opinions on this?


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Are you going to keep all the babies? If not i would only separate the ones that your not going to keep


----------



## susan (Jun 8, 2011)

Yes I am keeping them.


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

That cage would be good probably for awhile , If your keeping all i probably would separate the females from the males baby wise when they get older so you don't end up with inbreeding.If you go with the cage i posted you could always get another when they get older and keep them side by side too , It would be cheaper then buying a double flight cage also


----------



## susan (Jun 8, 2011)

That is a great idea RexiesMuM! Thank you!


----------

